# three handmade marquetry pens



## dimitris (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi all
I'm a marquetry artist from Greece and I tried to find a way to adjust my work to the pens.These three pens have been made with scrollsaw, no laser use.The name of the pens
1)Medousa
2)Fairy
3)skulls


----------



## thewishman (Jan 24, 2014)

Beautiful!!! Love your marquetry!


----------



## hard hat (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow. Fantastic work


----------



## keithbyrd (Jan 24, 2014)

Great work!


----------



## longbeard (Jan 24, 2014)

Welcome to the IAP Dimitris.
Your work is awesome, thank you for sharing.


Harry (love the skulls) M


----------



## Gulfcoast (Jan 24, 2014)

--- outstanding work!

   Joe


----------



## southernclay (Jan 24, 2014)

Heckuva first post. Very nice, those skulls are awesome!


----------



## Band Saw Box (Jan 24, 2014)

Really amazing work, welcome to IAP.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 24, 2014)

Exceptional work with scroll saw, etc.


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 24, 2014)

wow, very nice work.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 24, 2014)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Justin H (Jan 24, 2014)

*Wow.*

Very nice.  That is truly art.


----------



## Kelvin k (Jan 24, 2014)

*great*

look really great, I love originality and looks like you have that.



www.afwoodart.com


----------



## ossaguy (Jan 24, 2014)

Those are amazing!!!

I wish you would make a tutorial for the library on how you do those.

Can't wait to see more of your artistry in the future!




Steve


----------



## jimjam66 (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow ... Wow!  Speechless ...


----------



## chrisk (Jan 25, 2014)

As always, the work of Dimitris and his father, Giorgos, is outstanding.
More here:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f22/placards-logos-marquetry-87736/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f45/parquetry-pens-86718/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/antique-ornament-marketry-pen-98643/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f45/marquetry-bottle-stoppers-100277/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/flower-marketry-pen-98644/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f45/medusa-bottle-stopper-104224/


----------



## butchf18a (Jan 25, 2014)

Also as a marquetarian and pen turner I'm not easily impressed....I'm impressed, very well done


----------



## Dustygoose (Jan 25, 2014)

Very nicely done


----------



## dtswebb (Jan 25, 2014)

Welcome to the IAP.

Outstanding artistry.  Beautiful pens.


----------



## artme (Jan 26, 2014)

Absolutely stunning artistry and craftsmanship!!!:handshake:


----------



## Marko50 (Jan 26, 2014)

Those must have taken a serious amount of time to make. Very impressive! Welcome to the forum


----------



## Ambidex (Jan 26, 2014)

Really nice work! And welcome to IAP!


----------



## OZturner (Jan 28, 2014)

Absolutely Outstandingly Beautiful, Dimitris.
Your Craftsmanship is Superb.
I am at a loss to understand how you create such magnificent images, via a scroll saw, so that the image appears perfectly proportioned, with no extended distortion, on the rounded surface of the Pen.
Amazed.
Brian.


----------



## Freethinker (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow! Mister, you are a true artist. Amazing.


----------



## tgsean (Jan 28, 2014)

*Great Work*

Welcome to IAP and that's fantastic. Great stuff


----------

